# Crema e Gusto



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone know where ( Other than Germany ) can I buy 1kg bags of Lavazza crema e gusto beans . Or ,is there a very similar alternative .

You might ask " why do I want to buy that blend " . Just tried a 50/50 crema /sumatran brew and it is great !!!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

It's not April 1st is it?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

You pissed?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frederickaj said:


> Anyone know where ( Other than Germany ) can I buy 1kg bags of Lavazza crema e gusto beans . Or ,is there a very similar alternative .
> 
> You might ask " why do I want to buy that blend " . Just tried a 50/50 crema /sumatran brew and it is great !!!


Try the contact page on here

http://www.lavazza.co.uk/uk/contact/

perhaps they can direct


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

"Made from a blend of 30% Arabica and 70% Robusta beans. Lavazza Crema e Gusto is a blend with a distinctive character, chocolaty hints and a full bodied taste. Perfect at anytime of the day for an intensely pleasurable and strongly flavoured coffee, especially as a Cappuccino."

Given the above ( which is a quote from their website) would you not be better off trying to find someone roasting a 100% Robusta and then blend it yourself.

Personal taste is exactly that and whilst the above (shudder) is not anywhere close to own personal preferences, hope you find what you looking for.

John


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can buy them from this link - 1kg bag of whole beans


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£63......i not sure i like any coffee that much


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If you want a blend with Robusta why not Rave Italian Job?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

A* for your trolling


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> £63......i not sure i like any coffee that much


Quality is worth paying for Martin.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Better still, speak to Richard at coffee compass. He'll do a blend for you I'm sure


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Lidl sometimes have kilo bags of it.

It is an odd choice of blend, but if you like it so what.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

this looks cheaper . is it the same thing ?

http://www.uvinum.co.uk/coffee/coffee-espresso-crema-gusto-forte-beans-lavazza-1kg?shop=hh-shop&utm_source=Google%2BMerchant&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=marketplaces&gaw=1&gclid=CLXZ1Knjr8cCFdQZtAod8GkATg


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm stale beans


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm stale beans


Who is trolling who here ....

let the guy buy the beans he wants to


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The French drink Robusta almost exclusively. Most Italians drink some sort of industrial coffee from their local espresso bar. You like what you like. Who are we to judge? It's not to my taste and there are UK roasters producing high quality beans at a similar price point to MrBoots2u link (I'm thinking of Rave when you buy a kilo of something on special) but if you like Lavazza, have at it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

frederickaj said:


> Anyone know where ( Other than Germany ) can I buy 1kg bags of Lavazza crema e gusto beans . Or ,is there a very similar alternative .
> 
> You might ask " why do I want to buy that blend " . Just tried a 50/50 crema /sumatran brew and it is great !!!


I like Lavazza coffee and buy it from time to time.

I have tried most of their blends and have found the Crema E Gusto to be my second favourite, third comes their qualita rosso and first comes Crema E Aroma.

If you haven't already tried Crema E Aroma you should give it a go.

They do have it in Lidl occasionally, but not all the time. Usually for £10 a kilo of beans

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lavazza-Crema-E-Aroma-Coffee-Beans-1-kg-/121621573896?hash=item1c5135f108


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Live and let live...that's too much L for one person though


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

*Love


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Lidl or Makro


----------

